# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا من که دیپلم فنی دارم نمیتونم تجربی شکرت کنم؟؟! (خواهش میکنم جواب بدید)

## mbpourya

سلام دوستان
من دیپلم فنی دارم و تا حالا درسای پیشمو داشتم پاس میکردم که 3تا از درسام مونده واسه خرداد که امتحان بدم.
امروز توی دفترچه ثبت نام خودندم که نوشته کسایی که دیپلم فنی و کاردانش دارن حق شرکت در آزمون سراسری رو ندارن! یعنی من هم نمیتونم شرکت کنم امسال؟
چون سوابق تحصیلیمو میخوام بالا بیارم اجازه نمیده و سوابق تحصیلی برای ثبت نام کنکور لازمه!
لطفا اگه اطلاعی دارید منو از نگرانی بیرون بیارید  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## 2p30arman

دوستان این مشکل منم هم هست البته من شرایطم فرق داره کمی   من از آموزشگاه های آزاد دیپلم برنامه نویسی پایاه داده (کار و دانش) گرفتم 
الان توی دفترچه زده که فنی حرفه ای ها و کار دانش ها اجازه حق شرکت ندارن!  پس چی تنها راهمون تغییر رشته و گذروندن پیش دانشگاهی هست فقط؟
اصلا برای ادامه تحصیل چه آپشن هایی رو داریم ما؟ 
متشکر

----------


## alk1370

سلام.تو دفترچه نوشته که اونایی که دیپلم فنی حرفه ای یا کار و دانش دارند یا باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشند یا مدرک کاردانی در هر رشته ای! و فقط با دیپلم فنی نمیتونید در کنور شرکت کنید.

----------


## alk1370

> دوستان این مشکل منم هم هست البته من شرایطم فرق داره کمی   من از آموزشگاه های آزاد دیپلم برنامه نویسی پایاه داده (کار و دانش) گرفتم 
> الان توی دفترچه زده که فنی حرفه ای ها و کار دانش ها اجازه حق شرکت ندارن!  پس چی تنها راهمون تغییر رشته و گذروندن پیش دانشگاهی هست فقط؟
> اصلا برای ادامه تحصیل چه آپشن هایی رو داریم ما؟ 
> متشکر


تا زمانی که پیش دانشگاهی یا کاردانی نداشته باشید در کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی نمیتونید شرکت کنید ولی زمینه ادامه تحصیلتون برای رشته ای که خوندید فراهمه! میتونید ابتدا در کنکور کاردانی شرکت کنید بعد دو سال کارشناسی شرکت کنید و بعد ارشد و ....

----------


## alk1370

> سلام دوستان
> من دیپلم فنی دارم و تا حالا درسای پیشمو داشتم پاس میکردم که 3تا از درسام مونده واسه خرداد که امتحان بدم.
> امروز توی دفترچه ثبت نام خودندم که نوشته کسایی که دیپلم فنی و کاردانش دارن حق شرکت در آزمون سراسری رو ندارن! یعنی من هم نمیتونم شرکت کنم امسال؟
> چون سوابق تحصیلیمو میخوام بالا بیارم اجازه نمیده و سوابق تحصیلی برای ثبت نام کنکور لازمه!
> لطفا اگه اطلاعی دارید منو از نگرانی بیرون بیارید


سلام دوست عزیز.چون گفتید نمرات دروس پیشتون مونده بهترین کار اینه که از سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش سوالتون رو از مشاورین سازمان سنجش بپرسید چون حساسیت سوالتون بالاست! و خدای نکرده اطلاعات غلط دستگیرتون نشه.بنده فقط میدونم بدون پیش دانشگاهی یا کاردانی حق شرکت ندارید.

----------


## mbpourya

> سلام دوست عزیز.چون گفتید نمرات دروس پیشتون مونده بهترین کار اینه که از سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش سوالتون رو از مشاورین سازمان سنجش بپرسید چون حساسیت سوالتون بالاست! و خدای نکرده اطلاعات غلط دستگیرتون نشه.بنده فقط میدونم بدون پیش دانشگاهی یا کاردانی حق شرکت ندارید.


ممنون از پاسختون
سوالمو پرسیدم و منتظر جواب سازمانم.
بازم ممنون

----------

